# Ideas for the offseason



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Help me out with some ideas for the forum during the playoffs, offseason and summer. Any proposals or wishes what we could do ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You'll always get a ton of traffic if you start a thread like "Best Damn Babe thread of BBF.com"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NTB was good too.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Only value we have is Dirk, Josh Howard and Bass... everyone else is too old and getting paid too much for anyone to want to take them with out one of the 3 I mentioned being involved.

We've managed to squander all the value from our team so I'm wondering how we're going to do anything amazing this offseason.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Got one, how about "Ed's best spam posts and you how you can learn to become great too" ? :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Kidd also has good value because of his expiring contract.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

t1no said:


> Jason Kidd also has good value because of his expiring contract.


There's a moral victory.... lol

Its better than nothing but which teams are looking to trade for expirings this off season?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Just for thoughts...

Maybe send Kidd to Cleveland, while also finding a way to ship Dampier and his big contract out?

Dallas trade Kidd to Cleveland; trade Eric Dampier and Josh Howard to Toronto;
Cleveland trade Ben Wallace, Damon Jones and their 1st round pick to Dallas; trade Wally Szczerbiak to Toronto;
Toronto trade TJ Ford, Joey Graham, Jason Kapono and a 2nd rounder to Dallas; trade Rasho Nesterovic and Jorge Garbajosa to Cleveland;

It may be a big hit sending Kidd and his big expiring contract out for Ben Wallace, which contract expires just after next season, but Ben is a good improvement over Dampier (who also have a big contract which is hard to move), while TJ is also a good replacement for Kidd. Kapono may be the big X-factor. Could he prove himself as a good addition for this Dallas team?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:raised_ey


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Just for thoughts...
> 
> Maybe send Kidd to Cleveland, while also finding a way to ship Dampier and his big contract out?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, so you turn a HOF and a weed-smoking allstar into Ben Wallace and TJ Ford?

Just curious, how did you guys let go of Najera? The Mavs can use a hustle player like him.

The Mavs are pretty much screwed with Jason Terry and Dampier. The only way they can "improve" their team right now is if they trade package either one of them along with either Dirk or Howard and hope some team will take them for expiring. Since I don't see the Mavs rebuilding, I don't see them breaking up their current core. If Kidd can still play after next year maybe he will play for Sam Cassell money and the Mavs can be out of luxury tax by that time.

Toronto would probably do TJ Ford + Nesterovic + Kapono for Josh Howard and Erick Dampier. But I don't think that makes the Mavs any better, though it will save them some money in the long run.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Toronto would probably do TJ Ford + Nesterovic + Kapono for Josh Howard and Erick Dampier. *But I don't think that makes the Mavs any better*, though it will save them some money in the long run.


You are right, it makes them worse.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If anyone has players to spare with bad contracts its the Knicks.. problem there is picking some jaded Issiah kids who've all managed to look worse now than they did before coming to the Knicks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If we can somehow lose Josh Howard and Jason Terry then replace them with Ron Artest and Corey Maggette. I'd be so happy. :yes:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think Carlisle wants any part of Artest.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: **** Carlisle.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

So Artest is pretty much off our wish list now... 

Too bad.. he had enough toughness (and stupidity) to make up for what Dirk lacks.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> So Artest is pretty much off our wish list now...
> 
> Too bad.. he had enough toughness (and stupidity) to make up for what Dirk lacks.


he just had surgery, so who knows if hell be the same


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> he just had surgery, so who knows if hell be the same


Very true. What is he having done anyway? That really makes all the difference.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Rick said he wouldn't mind coaching Ron Artest again.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I want a real scorer on the perimeter. Not a shooter, a scorer. If Sloan keeps Morris Almond in the D-League I'd try and steal him for our second rounder. Low risk, high reward proposition.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I want a real scorer on the perimeter. Not a shooter, a scorer. If Sloan keeps Morris Almond in the D-League I'd try and steal him for our second rounder. Low risk, high reward proposition.


Oooooh.... that WOULD be a steal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice idea, but I'm not sure whether Sloan is ready to let him walk just yet. They spent their 1st rounder on him a year ago :whoknows:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What about now? He's already convinced Utah's not gonna pick up his option this year...he probably could be had for even less at this point.


----------

